

Ask HN: What do you use to monitor site uptime? - bradhe

Title says it all. Basically just looking for a dead simple way of monitoring a webserver that will alert me when it's not responding.<p>I realize there are a number of services out there but currious what people are using these days.
======
mhansen
Dead simple, you can't get much simpler than <http://wasitup.com/>

Three form fields. Click submit. Done. It's been monitoring my blog for the
last six months

------
patio11
Monitorus. They use delicious periods, so I just Google it every time.

I also use <http://scoutapp.com> , which has saved my bacon when the problems
were a little more nuanced then "the home page fails to return HTTP 200." Well
worth the $20 a month if you've got a web application with paying users, in my
opinion.

------
charliepark
I use <http://wasitup.com> and the free version of <http://pingdom.com>. Both
seem to work well, although Pingdom has the advantage of a monthly summary.

------
limist
This is old, from the Web 1.0 world and inspired by Philip Greenspun's book
"Database-Backed Web Sites" but it's dead-simple and it works:

<http://uptime.openacs.org/uptime/>

Oh, and it's free too.

------
sunkencity
I use nagios, and for some rails projects I use rpm (but i'm not terribly
impressed with rpm), might be more worth it when we get more traffic.

